# Manhattan Club in New York



## traceyjs (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there.  My husband and I are planning to spend 6 weeks in USA (from Australia) with our 2 daughters (10 and 12) in May/June 2009.  I have been waitlisted for the Manhattan Club for 3-4 months now and was just wondering how difficult it is to get in to?  Are there other alternatives that are reasonable if we can't get in?  Thanks from Oz


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 7, 2008)

There was recently a large banking of January through April Manhattan Club weeks into the RCI weeks system.  Were you able to see those?  If not, your week may not be strong enough to trade into the MC.  

I think it's rarer to see May/June weeks but they have come up.  If possible, and if you can see the April weeks (if they aren't all gone by now), maybe you should grab one and consider shifting your trip a bit?

There is one other alternative but I think you need RHC points (Affinia Manhattan).  I don't know of any other alternatives through the RCI system.

Have you thought about renting an apartment for the week?

Sharon


----------



## jancpa (Mar 7, 2008)

The latest 1 bedroom check in date available at the Manhattan Club from the recent bulk banking is March 13, 2009.


----------



## brother coony (Mar 7, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> Hi there.  My husband and I are planning to spend 6 weeks in USA (from Australia) with our 2 daughters (10 and 12) in May/June 2009.  I have been waitlisted for the Manhattan Club for 3-4 months now and was just wondering how difficult it is to get in to?  Are there other alternatives that are reasonable if we can't get in?  Thanks from Oz




Other Alternatives are Checking Red week, they have several Provisional  MC  Exchange if the other MC owner wants your Resort, Its worth the Shot,or Look for Rental there and Here on tug,
Late may ,early june should not be that Hard (kids here still in school)

What are you Trading ?


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2008)

*Have you considered Atlantic City, NJ*

You may want to try some of the resorts in NJ (New Jersey - Atlantic City) which is only 1.5 hours from NY and you can do the city in a day trip then go back to the beach and Steal Pier in Atlantic City.  Also, Atlantic City is near a boardwalk amusement area called Morey's Piers, which is a fun day trip for the kids also.  So if you can't get NY, you should be able to get Atlantic City, NJ (I believe the Wyndam Skyline has day trips to NY city for a small fee).  I also saw some Extra Vacations weeks for Manhattan club with RCI, you may want to reserve one of those, as they cost less the the MFs to that property.  Also, you can do a tour of the property and they will let you stay there for up to 4 days.  If you want to do a tour call 888-692-2121 ask for code: EV208 and they charge $179 a night, and you get 2 free Show tickets.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 7, 2008)

*Some great ideas*

Thanks you for your ideas.  New Jersey is definitely a consideration, although I don't know if I've noticed anything around there on the RCI website.  I will ring MC and see if they do the tour with the code as well - thanks.  Where would I go to try and rent an apartment for a week?


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 8, 2008)

I wouldn't fly all the way from Australia and the stay in Atlantic City.  It's way more than a 90 minute drive as well...maybe the train is faster but it would be a bummer to have to drag yourselves in and out every day.

As far as renting an apartment for the week, I would contact New York Habitat:  www.nyhabitat.com .  I just used them for a London flat, and they seem to have good prices as well as a guarantee.  (I liked them because I could call them up and talk to them...so that of course isn't going to be as easy for you, although I know they have a London office so maybe they have offices in other places as well.)  They hook you up with owners of apartments.  When you see a few you might consider, you could always post here and one of us can tell you if it's in a good location.  (After looking at their website, I would suggest you start with "Mid-town East" as I think that is a very central location and the area is good.)


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic!  I'll get right on to that.  90 minutes is a long drive but normal accommodation in New York is soooo expensive.


----------



## bltfam (Mar 8, 2008)

We looked into the Manhattan Club too. We were looking at the end of May The gal from RCI was really nice but almost LOL We looked into the Marriott in the financial dist My husband travels and has aquired many points so we used them for the week. They did have different accomadations hotel room  and suites. Also offer breakfast in the morning. Hope this helps


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 8, 2008)

It does help thanks.  Funny, my RCI consultant here in Australia also had a good laugh when I mentioned MC.  You'd think there'd be more timeshares in a place like New York.  Love these forums though - the advice is fantastic!


----------



## senorak (Mar 9, 2008)

You also might want to check www.craigslist.com for New York City and look under "vacation rentals".  There are several apartments available in NYC (1-3 BR)...and much cheaper than a hotel.  You would have to check them out thoroughly, but it is another alternative to a hotel or TS.

Deb


----------



## zzcn69 (Mar 26, 2008)

Another place to check out is www.vrbo.com for Manhattan.  Good luck!


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks - will look at that website!


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 8, 2008)

recent changes to TMC per email update:

   1. Carpet has been replaced in all the suites on floors 12 through 25.
   2. Armoires have been removed and replaced by 3-drawer dresser/night stands in 118 suites.
   3. Flat screen - 32" - televisions have replaced the standard picture tube televisions, which had been previously housed in the armoires in 118 suites. Most of the Executive Suites have two flat screen televisions instead of one of the picture tube variety.
   4. Headboards for 73 suites have been replaced.
   5. Pillow topped mattresses and box springs have replaced the existing mattress/box spring combinations in 133 suites.
   6. Window blinds have been replaced in all the suites on floors 17 through 25.


guess they're working on the elevators next.


----------



## Jennie (Apr 9, 2008)

They're also working on giving owners a heart attack. The maintenance fees have about doubled over the past few years. It's now over $1900. per year for the one bedroom units.

I believe they are planning to (or have they already?) begun a 1 in 4 rule.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jennie said:


> They're also working on giving owners a heart attack. The maintenance fees have about doubled over the past few years. It's now over $1900. per year for the one bedroom units.
> 
> I believe they are planning to (or have they already?) begun a 1 in 4 rule.



Was that with a one time fee for remodeling or is it that the fee every year now? That's more than the rental fees from RCI.  Yes they have started a 1/4 rule but it seems they waited a month or two after the latest bulk space bank to do so. Yet even waiting the demand doesn't seem to support it (for the months they deposited) which would make me wonder as an owner what that would do to trade value but then again at $1900 it wouldn't be affordable to trade it either at that rate. I hope it gets better it is a nice resort with a fantastic location.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 9, 2008)

wauhob3 said:


> Was that with a one time fee for remodeling or is it that the fee every year now? That's more than the rental fees from RCI.  Yes they have started a 1/4 rule but it seems they waited a month or two after the latest bulk space bank to do so. Yet even waiting the demand doesn't seem to support it (for the months they deposited) which would make me wonder as an owner what that would do to trade value but then again at $1900 it wouldn't be affordable to trade it either at that rate. I hope it gets better it is a nice resort with a fantastic location.


As hard as it is to get into, the 1 and 4 is no surprise.


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 9, 2008)

Why don't you try bidding for hotel rooms on Priceline.  Check out www.biddingfortravel.com  or www.betterbidding.com to learn the in's and out's of bidding and what people are paying.  We have used Priceline numerous times in NYC.  You just need to be sure to bid area at a time,  Midtown East and Midtown West are best in my opinion.  But nothing wrong with staying downtown if the price is right.  I would say stay in NYC and not NJ and I live a mere 60 miles away from NYC....but still stay overnight when I can.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 9, 2008)

Do they still have a mini-kitchen only with no stove or toaster? I seem to recall they had some kind of fire code prohibition against certain kitchen appliances, so cooking was limited.

Also, do individual units have wi-fi, or does one still have to trek to the business office? 

Thanks! 




baguiogal said:


> recent changes to TMC per email update:
> 
> 1. Carpet has been replaced in all the suites on floors 12 through 25.
> 2. Armoires have been removed and replaced by 3-drawer dresser/night stands in 118 suites.
> ...


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wi-Fi*



Carol C said:


> Also, do individual units have wi-fi, or does one still have to trek to the business office?



I also would like to know if any rooms have wi-fi. I was thinking that some might be close enough to the source. Anyone have room numbers that get wi-fi? We will be in a studio in May. Thank you.


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 9, 2008)

Carol C said:


> Do they still have a mini-kitchen only with no stove or toaster? I seem to recall they had some kind of fire code prohibition against certain kitchen appliances, so cooking was limited.
> 
> Also, do individual units have wi-fi, or does one still have to trek to the business office?
> 
> Thanks!



last time I was there was January... They only had microwave, coffemaker and a small fridge.

As for wi-fi... it's free even from ur studio or 1 bedroom unit... just need to call the front desk for the password... but it's free access.


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 9, 2008)

SciTchr said:


> I also would like to know if any rooms have wi-fi. I was thinking that some might be close enough to the source. Anyone have room numbers that get wi-fi? We will be in a studio in May. Thank you.



We were in a studio unit at the 12th floor and wi-fi access was ok. We called the front desk for the free access password.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

That is great to know. I much prefer it in the room to going upstairs.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 9, 2008)

lprstn said:


> As hard as it is to get into, the 1 and 4 is no surprise.



Summer is a little hard but winter and early spring isn't. Before the 1 and 4 its been available every year including some summer weeks. Due to them bulk space banking though you do need to reserve a head of time.


----------



## linsj (Sep 9, 2008)

baguiogal said:


> recent changes to TMC per email update:
> 
> 1. Carpet has been replaced in all the suites on floors 12 through 25.
> 2. Armoires have been removed and replaced by 3-drawer dresser/night stands in 118 suites.
> ...



I'm not familiar with this property--but interested in exchanging into it--so I'm curious about the extent of these renovations. Are there units on floors 1-11? Have there been more renovations before this list (e.g., window blinds on floors below #17)? Are there more renovations in process?

If you've stayed here, as well as at HGVC properties outside NYC, how does the quality of the units compare?


----------



## Blondie (Sep 11, 2008)

Beware of Priceline as you are not guaranteed two beds- Very risky if you have more than 2 people.


----------



## Smooth Air (Oct 27, 2008)

What is the "1 in 4" rule?


----------



## Carol C (Oct 27, 2008)

smoothair said:


> What is the "1 in 4" rule?



You can only exchange into the resort once every 4 years per RCI account.


----------

